# Post something you appreciate



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's quite amazing what we take for granted. For example,and I was thinking today of a tap: A person's design widespread into everyone's home. I wouldn't have the smartery to devise something like that ever in a lifetime, and someone has made this device we all use. And take for granted.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I appreciate the fact that I am going into my third year of college after 15 years of believing I was too stupid


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

I appreciate that I have a wonderful dog.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

Janniffy said:


> I appreciate the fact that I am going into my third year of college after 15 years of believing I was too stupid


That's really great.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

I appreciate the kindness of strangers.


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

I appreciate that life goes on and I can begin a new one


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I appreciate having a bigger bed!  Before we lived together, me and my boyfriend always slept in his tiny bed and it was really difficult.

I also appreciate this positivity forum. After spending some time on the other forums, with all that doom and gloom, it's good to read some positive things.


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

heatwave in the uk today. It's bloody good. (because we never get sun here usually )


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

The few great people I'm close to and love, as well as how I'm starting to come across great people in general. You just have to know where to look


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

I appreciate the internet because it keeps me entertained, helps me to stay in contact with people far away, and I've met so many great people I may never have known too!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I appreciate having a job that helps me own my own home. It helps me be independent.


----------



## hopefulhere (Jul 4, 2012)

I appreciate that my brother and his dogs come to visit today!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I appreciate my family, my job, and the people here that are pretty g. Keep up being awesome SAS!


----------



## Kchloee (Jul 21, 2012)

I appreciate my good health.


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

I appreciate my supportive family, without them i think i would have gone off the rails a year ago


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

> I appreciate that I have a wonderful dog





> I have all body parts on my body


These + all of my family, especially my parents.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*My friend*

_The Friendship I have made with someone special on this forum, you know who you are. :boogie_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

men. I hate em, but I really do like em. a lot.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

bravery and faith needed to create something from death - think of the phoenix. bravery to see far and wide


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

Things I appreciate.

My health
My Legs
My friends
My bike
Women
The Library
My ears


More things than I can list.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

More things than I can ever write down. I am glad to be alive able to do the things I can do physically. I am so glad that 5 years ago I broke out of my shell and because of that I have people that I can call on to be my friends. 

I appreciate that I always have enough to eat, and that I am so lucky to live somewhere that I feel SAFE.


----------



## Sara2012 (Jul 21, 2012)

I appreciate my car and that chocolate exists.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

When I think of things I am thankfull for I don't look at material things first but more the free things we cannot buy. I appreciate breathing, waking up every morning and receiving a new chance to change, my talents, people in general, you guys, that love is stronger than hate, good things that help us to develop, positivity, the beauty of nature, kindness, intelligence, good communication, just life in general. I am so thankful of being alive and still am able to change and develop myself everyday


----------



## Sara2012 (Jul 21, 2012)

Royals said:


> When I think of things I am thankfull for I don't look at material things first but more the free things we cannot buy. I appreciate breathing, waking up every morning and receiving a new chance to change, my talents, people in general, you guys, that love is stronger than hate, good things that help us to develop, positivity, the beauty of nature, kindness, intelligence, good communication, just life in general. I am so thankful of being alive and still am able to change and develop myself everyday


I like what you said, you're so positive and uplifting.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Sara2012 said:


> I like what you said, you're so positive and uplifting.


Thanks Sara  I really try to be. I might not always feel positive but for me the best remedy for negativity is positivity. I have to put all my energy in good things (like the things I mentioned) because negative things/thoughts only bring me down. I do not want to be positive for myself only but for others also. Let your light/happiness shine on others. That is how it should be. It really comforts me that my positivity may shine on others


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sara2012 said:


> I like what you said, you're so positive and uplifting.


 I agree 100%


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My son.


----------

